# deep drop light - do you know ?



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been trying some deep dropping lately. I bought a light at at tackle shop on the way out one day. It is water activated and it worked as it stated.
Well, when we got home that evening, I noticed that the light was still blinking in the tackle box. The next day, it was not blinking, so I thought it dried out and was ready to use again, since it says that it works for up to 300 hours. it did not work the next trip. This light was about 10 bucks, so not that big of a loss since I can now find them on Ebay for under $2.
I bought another one and it did the same thing. Does anyone know if these are supposed to be reusable ?
Thanks,


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess it would help if I posted the picture of the type of light I am talking about.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I didnt see a depth rating on the light. A 500 ft drop will put about 250 psi on the light. For $10 i doubt it would be rated for that pressure. To figure the pressure its. Depth in ft X .445


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

sealark said:


> I didnt see a depth rating on the light. A 500 ft drop will put about 250 psi on the light. For $10 i doubt it would be rated for that pressure. To figure the pressure its. Depth in ft X .445


Rated for a depth over 3000 feet (1000 meters)


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lights*

I have used them in the past and they worked just fine, not sure why you are having issues with them. Might want to contact the manufacturer to see what they have to say.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I used the same light a while back and it worked fine. Bought two last month and they did exactly like you explained, may have to find something different now.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

capcoe said:


> I have used them in the past and they worked just fine, not sure why you are having issues with them. Might want to contact the manufacturer to see what they have to say.


So you are saying that they turn on when they get wet, then turn off when they are dry ? And you can reuse them ?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

jcasey said:


> So you are saying that they turn on when they get wet, then turn off when they are dry ? And you can reuse them ?


You are correct. Definitely reusable and they last a while too. Try drying them off next time. I usually dry them off with my shirt or a rag just so they stop blinking immediately.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I picked up a 6 pack of those at bass pro, i think for less than $10, and they worked great. There are 2 small metal parts sticking out of the bottom, when they get wet it lights up. they will turn on if you just touch them at the same time. A few of mine continued to blink after i took them out of the water. Just dry them off good and it should stop. After a few trips the batteries will die and they go in the trash.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I buy them 10 at a time online. So far they have worked as advertised.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I just bought some of those on ebay from china for $1.88 ea. shipped. If they make it through a trip I'll be happy.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

How are they performing, and how are you using them? 

I just purchased an 4 ft LED under water drop light. Sounded good when I found and ordered, but now wondering if it will really pay off. lol


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I use these - rinse with FRESH WATER - then dry - 

They activate with conductive salt water closing a circuit - and left over moist salt on the surface will continue to activate them - a quick fresh water rinse - then dry - and mine turn off


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> I guess it would help if I posted the picture of the type of light I am talking about.


These are dogshit. You get what you pay for with these things. I like the diamond strobes. They run around $12-13, and I think they produce better than the $40 LPs. Regardless, make sure you rinse with fresh water and dry, and you will get a LONG time out of these lights.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

We usually use those promars on lobster traps (hoop nets). Attach them to the float for visibility. Cost less in the long run and less trash than using glow sticks. I've heard they don't do well over 100ft on squid jigs.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*different propose/use*

The one the Op was talking about is attached to the fishing line and goes down with the bait, normally > 350ft. The one you are talking about is normally just under the boat ten feet or less. different use/purpose. His attracts the fish to the bait, yours normally is use to attract fish to the boat area. 



spinfactor said:


> How are they performing, and how are you using them?
> 
> I just purchased an 4 ft LED under water drop light. Sounded good when I found and ordered, but now wondering if it will really pay off. lol


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Every time I ever spent more than $10 on a deep drop light= shark attack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> These are dogshit. You get what you pay for with these things. I like the diamond strobes. They run around $12-13, and I think they produce better than the $40 LPs. Regardless, make sure you rinse with fresh water and dry, and you will get a LONG time out of these lights.


So paying $10 for that light was not enough ? Where do I find diamond strobes ? I'm very new to this deep drop thing and just picked the promar up at the tackle shop on the way out.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> How are they performing, and how are you using them?
> 
> I just purchased an 4 ft LED under water drop light. Sounded good when I found and ordered, but now wondering if it will really pay off. lol


Like Submariner said, 2 different lights for different scenarios. I also have a 4 foot green flourescent light that you hang in the water next to your boat. they are pretty cool. it doesn't take long for squid, baitfish, gamefish to appear, and they will hang out there with you all night long.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

jcasey said:


> So paying $10 for that light was not enough ? Where do I find diamond strobes ? I'm very new to this deep drop thing and just picked the promar up at the tackle shop on the way out.


I'll sell you mine for $50 each...then you'll have the best. :whistling:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I purchased a mult-pack from bass pro and it worked fine but was wouldnt turn off a week later until _it went dead 2 out of 3 trys,but they were cheap and put out good light for the size. _


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> So paying $10 for that light was not enough ? Where do I find diamond strobes ? I'm very new to this deep drop thing and just picked the promar up at the tackle shop on the way out.


J&M has them in Orange Beach. Pretty easy to find online. https://www.lindgren-pitman.com/c-6-duralite-diamond-strobe-lights.aspx

Don't worry, I too, bought that six pack for like $10 a couple years back and found out the hard way. For all I know they may work at 400 feet or so. But definitely not 1200-1800'.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I learned something new here today, thanks to those that contributed to my question.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

look on ebay- good selection/prices. If you don't have time ( need today or tomorrow) and have extra money you have two options
1. Go to a tackle store
2. Call me or pm me and I will sell you some used one for twice the price I paid- But have experience catching fish.

I would go with ebay. Just make sure you buy extra- I have had several lost by "friends " on my boat. Almost forgot- get some long line clips to attach to the line.

Spinfactor ; your welcome -


----------

